# Potential buy: what do you see?



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Nine year old grade, broke western. We'd be using her on trails, which is what she does. She's got quite a price tag, so if we do go see her there'd be a PPE(first ever!) just wondering what everyone sees? She looks very base narrow in the first picture but it seems like that was just the way she was standing. No good confo shots unfortunately, and the seller isn't willing to take any more.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

She's stocky and appears to have good bone in her legs. Got some concerns about the multiple rings showing on her front hooves. To my untrained non professional eye, the rings appear to be more than a change in diet. Just my thoughts.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

If you really like her go see her but it irritates me that the seller is making little effort to accommodate you or show the horse is worth what they are asking. 
Heck, they couldn't even use a proper lead rope? I'd tell them to pound sand but I'm snobby that way. 

I don't like her feet either & her left knee looks suspect but those are things the PPE will check. 
Be sure to put her through all gaits to see what she knows but be prepared to have the ground blamed for any misbehavior if they don't have an indoor.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I think she is a pretty horse. I would be suspicious of metabolic issues though. The way the rings on her feet curve down looks like possible founder and her weight would make me suspect more. 
Other than that, I like her but I'm not really seeing anything to warrant hefty price tag.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If you can tell anything by pictures....
Her front feet have questionable rings...
She is _very_ overweight, forget the winter coat it shows...
I question her hind legs too that they may be very straight {her right} and or a weird angle {her left} she stands at...
In the last picture she stands with her front legs tucked under her body...
Bad picture or narrow stance is also a question but add that to how she places her legs... *
PPE is a must.*
Add to that she is also out of shape, not a "in-condition" muscle anyplace easily seen...
A couch potato, and that may be part of the equation shown in those pictures...

Unless she is one heck of a trail horse {you want to ride her on trails a few times before taking her home or on a trial period} I also do not see a large price tag.
Good trail horses_ are_ worth money....reasonable amounts.
_But you need to be sure she is a really good trail horse *for you!!*_

Good luck!
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Agree with the other comments and will add. This mare looks mutton withered and short backed - a saddle fitting nightmare. Not sure what she has that deserves a pretty price tag other than she is pretty herself (I am a sucker for a painted horse)

Could you let us know what you are planning to use her for and what she has been used for?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She's definitely stocky/overweight, but I am not fond of her feet so much either. I wonder why she costs so much? Hmmm interesting.

I would take a look at her yes, but keep your options open. You don't want a lot of issues later on.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Ditto tot he over weight and feet concerns
The pictures are not good for judging conformation, and the very idea of a seller not being willing to make the effort to get descent pictures, would be a turn off for me
The is the ideas of 'professional pride', esp if you attach a good price tag to ahorse. I would have been ashamed to send any potencial buyer such unprofessional pictures
Set the horse up correctly, and take good conformation shots. Even in winter, you can clip a bridle path and groom the horse


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't know enough to give any real advice... but my gut tells me this horse is going to be a problem down the road. If it were me... I would keep looking. I personally would get a mustang, because I've found them to be incredibly tough, smart, awesome horses. But that's me.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

horseluvr2524 said:


> I don't know enough to give any real advice... but my gut tells me this horse is going to be a problem down the road. If it were me... I would keep looking. I personally would get a mustang, because I've found them to be incredibly tough, smart, awesome horses. But that's me.


No mustangs around these parts! I wish! 

To everyone else: thank you! I'm going to walk. I know the seller, he buys horses from QC, the US and other provinces and flips them down here. He's a horse trader so I take what he says with a grain of salt. He's just moving horses. However, some really nice horses go through him sometimes, so you have to pick and choose. I noticed she was severely overweight but I didn't notice the rings on her feet. No thanks!!! When I buy a horse I'm basically buying legs and feet with a body attached.


----------



## Audball (Jul 11, 2016)

let's say that you can get her into shape and shave of a pound or two (or a dozen) that leaves the rings still as concern, founder will make her a pasture ornament. There's still the confo concerns too, one of the first things I noticed was her back legs, definitely worrisome and without more pictures you can't get a good idea of how severe things are. The sellers refusal to take more is suspicious, like they know they'll only show the same issues. Tell them without more pictures, you'll walk.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> No mustangs around these parts! I wish!
> 
> To everyone else: thank you! I'm going to walk. I know the seller, he buys horses from QC, the US and other provinces and flips them down here. He's a horse trader so I take what he says with a grain of salt. He's just moving horses. However, some really nice horses go through him sometimes, so you have to pick and choose. I noticed she was severely overweight but I didn't notice the rings on her feet. No thanks!!! When I buy a horse I'm basically buying legs and feet with a body attached.


Glad to hear! I know who is selling this horse too and would not buy a horse from him. Was going to pm you about it until I saw this. I agree that sometimes a good horse can go through someone like him just trying to flip horses, but it's unlikely you'll get a good deal from him and there's far too much risk involved. 

P.S. get well soon!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Good idea to walk! You're smart! I hope you find the perfect horse, they're out there waiting for you.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Acadianartist said:


> Glad to hear! I know who is selling this horse too and would not buy a horse from him. Was going to pm you about it until I saw this. I agree that sometimes a good horse can go through someone like him just trying to flip horses, but it's unlikely you'll get a good deal from him and there's far too much risk involved.
> 
> P.S. get well soon!


Yeah, my family is very involved with him and his I ride sometimes at his girl(friend?)'s farm. Have you seen the very obviously lame, obese QH they want $2000 for? Advertised as "sane, completely sound and beginner friendly? Smh. A friend of mine did buy a beautiful gamer off him though and he's wonderful. A LOT of horses go through there and there are some nice ones. Gotta be vigilant with a sharp eye!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Horse flippers are the used car dealers of the equine World, and not in a good sense, but rather like 'curbers'
We have several in the area, and they all have a simialr routine at the local All breed auctions
Sure, they have the odd good horse, but they make money by buying horses cheap, then doing some \quick fixes, and try to re sell those horses asp, for a profit, and as big of a profit as possible


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> Yeah, my family is very involved with him and his I ride sometimes at his girl(friend?)'s farm. Have you seen the very obviously lame, obese QH they want $2000 for? Advertised as "sane, completely sound and beginner friendly? Smh. A friend of mine did buy a beautiful gamer off him though and he's wonderful. A LOT of horses go through there and there are some nice ones. Gotta be vigilant with a sharp eye!


I'm sure good horses go through his hands, but he'd likely want a big dollar for them. I'm not experienced enough to pick horses apart, so I passed on the mare he tried to pressure me into buying. That was my biggest turnoff. I only saw her for a few minutes and he wanted me to buy her right then and there. When I said I'd have to try her again and bring my coach, he said he had another buyer lined up who would take her the next day. I said ok, sell her to the other buyer then. He emailed me the next day and said he'd be willing to hold her for me for 3 days if I wanted to see her again. Big red flag. If you have a buyer lined up, why would you hold a horse for someone else? Again, someone knowledgeable might be able to get a good horse from him, but for someone like me, it's too risky. I don't think I saw the obese QH, but he's always trying to sell those types of horses. I don't blame him for trying to make a living, but I didn't feel I could trust him either.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> No good confo shots unfortunately, and the seller isn't willing to take any more.


That right there will make me pass on a horse, if a seller is unwilling to provide more pictures or more information or whatever I ask. It raises a red flag, which apparently is clear with the reputation they have!

I often browse the finished barrel horse ads to drool at horses :grin: and it always amazes me when someone has a $40,000 horse listed with a blurry iPhone video and a terrible conformation shot where they didn't even bother to brush the horse. Really? Show a little pride in your horse if you are wanting an arm and a leg for it!


----------

